# ZZ-Orbit Guide



## Cyragia (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello,
This is a guide about ZZ-Orbit, it was NOT invented by made and take no credit for the method. (I changed the recognition method slightly though)
I'm not trying to advocate this method, i'm merely 'making it public'.
Constructive criticism on either the guide or the method is always welcome .

ZZ-Orbit (Invented by KimOrbit) is a method to permute the LL corners while inserting the last F2L pair.
This makes the rest of the solve 2-gen and you can complete the LL in one look using 2GLL, which has 84 cases (62 if you don't count mirrors/inverses).
ZZ-Orbit has 6 cases which can be solved using an average movecount of ~7 moves, so that's only 4 moves more than a normal insertion.


The recognition:
For now we'll assume you're inserting the right-front F2L pair, we'll deal with the other 3 later.
The first thing you do is you AUF the pair until the corner is in ULB and the edge is in UL.
Then you look at corner UFL, we'll call it the reference corner.
Next you find the corner that would be opposite to the reference corner if the cube was solved.
For example, if the reference corner is the yellow-red-blue corner you have to find the yellow-orange-green corner.
It can only be in three possible places: UBR, URF or DFR. (I like to call these 3 locations the B(ack), F(ront) and D(own) )
This leaves us with 2 sub-cases for each of te possible positions.
If you look at a corner piece and go around the stickers in a clockwise motion starting at the yellow sticker then we'll call the first sticker you encounter 'sticker 1' and the second one 'sticker 2'. (what a surprise)
To differentiate between the 2 sub-cases you look at the first sticker of the reference corner and find the other corner piece which has this color.
Now that you know the position of these 2 corner pieces you have succesfully identified the case !
I name the cases based on those 2 locations, but you can remember them however you want.
For example, if the opposite corner is in URF and the other corner is in DFR I call it Front-Down or just FD.

If you're inserting the front-left pair you have to AUF the pair to UBR and UR instead of ULB and UL, and the reference corner will be the URF corner instead of the UFL corner.
You also have to read the corner stickers in a counter-clockwise direction instead of clockwise. (so sticker 1 becomes sticker 2 and sticker 2 becomes sticker 1).
And you also have to perform the algorithm mirrored of course.

If you're inserting a F2L pair in the back you just have to do a y2 cuberotation. (or a d2 + AUF)


The algorithms:
DB: R U2 R'
DF: L' U R U' L U2 R'
BF: R U R' U2 R L U' R' U L'
BD: U L U' R U L' U R'
FB: R U L' U R' U' L
FD: U' R U2 L' U R' U' L

average movecount = 7.2 (htm)


ZZ-Orbit + 2GLL = 7.2 + 13.2 = 20.4 (htm)
LS + OCLL + PLL = 3 + 8.4 + 11.8 = 23.2 (htm)
LS + COLL + EPLL = 3 + 9.8 + 10 = 22.8 (htm)


Example LS + LL solve:
scramble (yellow on top, blue in front) : U2 R U B' D' U' B U' B' D U2 B R' U2
solution:
U (AUF pair in the right position
R U R' U2 R L U' R' U L' (BF algorithm)
(U2) R U R' U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U R U2 R2 (U')


-Cyragia


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 29, 2013)

That's actually really interesting. Recognition sucks, but nice LL then. I'll look at it.


----------



## A Leman (Jul 29, 2013)

Cyragia said:


> Hello,
> This is a guide about ZZ-Orbit, it was NOT invented by made and take no credit for the method. (I changed the recognition method slightly though)
> I'm not trying to advocate this method, i'm merely 'making it public'.
> Constructive criticism on either the guide or the method is always welcome .
> ...



That is not how it works. you are permuting corners.

also in practice the 2GLL are usually longer. Another suggestion if you are planing to use this method is to keep in mind that the 2gen algs are not always the best for a 2gll case. A Pro is that 2GLL is very easy to learn.


----------



## Cyragia (Jul 30, 2013)

A Leman said:


> That is not how it works. you are permuting corners.


Sorry, I meant corners of course...


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 3, 2013)

This is why I learned ZZ. Although I only learned it an hour ago so I think I'll get sub 40 with ZZ before I consider learning ZZ-Orbit


----------



## AHornbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

AustinReed said:


> That's actually really interesting. Recognition sucks, but nice LL then. I'll look at it.



Seems like CP recognition always sucks. Until someone can come up with good recognition, zz-d and 2GLL will never be feasible for speedsolving.


----------



## ssakgul (Jan 9, 2019)

After years... I have been studying a new method similar to this one without knowing it. I am using a recognition method by using the question "Where are the other corners with stickers #1 and #2 respectively?" instead of looking to the diagonal one. My reference corner is URF, and my rotation is opposite to yours, CCW. Such a way is easier, I think. The other dissimilarity is that, my LS is LB...


----------

